
Show HN: Prodo, a framework to simplify web app development - TinyPenguin
https://github.com/prodo-dev/prodo
======
TinyPenguin
Hi HN, the six of us have been using and working on this project for the last
few months, and are excited to show it off! Prodo is an application framework
for React that provides a simple API for all of your front-end code. We'd love
to know what you think of it now, and have big plans for more plugins, dev-
tools, designer-friendly editors, and full-stack features.

Highlights: \- Minimal boilerplate compared to a typical React + Redux
application \- Using immer.js to get the benefits of immutable state with
imperative functions \- First-class support for TypeScript \- Plugins for
websockets, local-storage, firebase, debugging, and more to come...

We'd love to hear your thoughts!

~~~
thowthisaway
What is your end goal for prodo?

